# Sportex Specimen Carp 12 ft 3lbs



## musti71 (15. Januar 2011)

Hallooo,

hat jemand von euch die oben genannte rute bzw. kennt die jemand, also von sportex ruten hab ich bis jetzt eigentlich nur gutes gelesen und für 160,00/stk ist sie auch recht günstig. was haltet ihr von der?#h


----------



## welsstipper (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sportex Specimen Carp 12 ft 3lbs*

viel zu teuer, ich selber fische die fox warrior, ein bekannter fischt die von dir beschrieben ich persönlich fische lieber die fox. aber ist denke ich geschmackssache


----------



## NickAdams (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sportex Specimen Carp 12 ft 3lbs*

Ich kenne auch einen, der damit fischt und zufrieden ist. Zufrieden kann man aber auch mit vielen anderen Ruten sein, die deutlich billiger sind.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Schwingspitze (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sportex Specimen Carp 12 ft 3lbs*

Super Stöcke,habe sie ca. 10 Jahre 
der Vorteil bei Sportex ist ,das das WG auch stimmt wenn sogar noch etwas mehr als draufsteht.


----------



## sumo-carp (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sportex Specimen Carp 12 ft 3lbs*

Was für ein Wurfgewicht hat die Specimen eigentlich bei 3,0 lbs?

Danke, 
Sumo-Carp


----------



## Bellaron (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sportex Specimen Carp 12 ft 3lbs*



sumo-carp schrieb:


> Was für ein Wurfgewicht hat die Specimen eigentlich bei 3,0 lbs?
> 
> Danke,
> Sumo-Carp


Das müßte man doch normal als Angler wissen.

1lb hat 454gramm. das mal nehmen und dann durch 16 teilen. Dann hast du das optimale Wurfgewicht.So steht es in den Büchern.Manche Ruten lassen sich aber meistens mit ein bißchen mehr Blei viel besser aufladen.Kommt immer auf die Rute an, was sie so an Wurfgewicht verträgt.Gruß Lars


----------



## froger79 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sportex Specimen Carp 12 ft 3lbs*

Ich fisch diese Rute und bin begeistert!
Zu teuer würde ich nicht sagen, Qualität hat seinen Preis!


----------



## musti71 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sportex Specimen Carp 12 ft 3lbs*

hallo,

danke für die beiträge, jemand noch was negatives zu berichten?

ich hab die ruten jetzt bei cs-tackle für 169,00 € das stück gefunden ich denke ich hol die mir, wenn bis zum abend nichts negatives berichtet wird


----------



## musti71 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sportex Specimen Carp 12 ft 3lbs*

so hab mir 2 ruten bestellt!#h


----------



## sumo-carp (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sportex Specimen Carp 12 ft 3lbs*



Bellaron schrieb:


> Das müßte man doch normal als Angler wissen.
> 
> 1lb hat 454gramm. das mal nehmen und dann durch 16 teilen. Dann hast du das optimale Wurfgewicht.So steht es in den Büchern.Manche Ruten lassen sich aber meistens mit ein bißchen mehr Blei viel besser aufladen.Kommt immer auf die Rute an, was sie so an Wurfgewicht verträgt.Gruß Lars



Die "Dummie"-Formel kenn ich schon  Ist in meinen Augen die schwachsinnigste Formel, die es gibt #q#q#q#q.

Nein, ich dachte ob du weißt was die Rute für ein optimales und maximales Wurfgewicht hat. Also was die Rute WIRKLICH hat. Fällt ja bei jedem Modell etwas anders aus...

Ciao,
Sumo


----------



## Björn123 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Sportex Specimen Carp 12 ft 3lbs*

Jo hey  ich könnte dir die rute verkaufen wenn du se noch brauchst?


----------

